# Hanford Atomic Reservation Camera from WWII



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2014)

A local auction house is selling a lot of collectibles from Marvin Carr's Museum in Spokane. I thought this one was interesting.

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/17573


----------

